# Hey computer people how do I fix my screen size parameters??



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

I can't get the whole forum message visible at a time - I have to use the slider bar at the bottom to read the message from left to right. What do I need to set to see the person stuff at the left and the whole message at one time?
Thanks!!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

That usually only happens when there is a pic that is too big for the screen. If your resolution is set up to 1024 x 768 then you should be O.K.


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

to change your res (in case you didnt know) right click on the desktop and click on properties, then go into the last bar, which i think is named settings, then look at where it says resolution, then slide the bar to 1280 x 1024, then apply. The screen will go black, and make a 'click' proceeding with a question, are these settings ok, if you dont see a box or dont see anything at all, your computer may not be able to hjandle, dont worry it will revert back to the old settings in 15 seconds


----------

